# For cutting carrots...



## bhatleberg (Feb 23, 2017)

My sister is getting married. So the handle on this one is a piece of walnut that I got from our great grandfather's shop when he died 25 years ago. I told her it was so they could cut vegetables but couldn't stab each other...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

That's really cool. She'll think of you and your grandfather every time she uses it. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2017)

Real cool


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice, love the walnut.


----------



## Strider (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice! Best veggie chopper!


----------



## bhatleberg (Feb 25, 2017)

Better photo.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

